# Magic Vs Nissan GTR with a great twist....



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Hope your well.

Just finished this one and thought I would share it with you as I know you all love GTRs :thumb:

Ok so this car again was booked in for a correct and protect detail like the others as it was showing signs of swirling and marring from factory :wall:
The wash stage consisted of a foam soak, 2BM wash my own shampoo and then dried.

Into the unit and the car received a very mild claying and then re-dried ready for the machine correction :thumb:

I got cracked on with the machining using my usual method and the car was left looking like this with no LSP :doublesho


















































































Whats the twist I hear you cry :lol: 
And why is there no LSP 
Well please allow me to introduce a new service from Valet Magic for 2010 :thumb:

And here it is:






































































































































































































































































Full/Part vehicle wraps now available by myself and a friend with 10 years experience in vehicle wrapping. :thumb:​
I hope you enjoyed it.

Robbie


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Robbie, 

Looks fantastic  and even better in the flesh!! 

Good luck with the wrapping service. 

Johnny


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice Robbie, this is going to be the new thing this year wrapping more than last year, i like it looks mean and moody. 

atb 

tom


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

wow! stealth machine! you do mates rates robbie?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Robbie :thumb:
(wrapping not my cup of tea though..)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Crystal Finish said:


> wow! stealth machine! you do mates rates robbie?


I offer very competative rates


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Love the 'mat' look. Great finish too :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice One :thumb:

All the best with the wrapping service. 

Dave


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I will post up some other cars befores/afters we have done in a few days.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Robbie,
> 
> Looks fantastic  and even better in the flesh!!
> 
> ...


I liked the way you came through the doors and just said WOW :lol:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

as robbie knows i saw this in the flesh on friday and the photo,s dont do the work justice .it llok :doublesho when i saw it i was gobsmacked at the job that had been done .great work .khalid


----------



## spongebob3 (Jan 25, 2007)

*stone chip protection*

Hi mate do you do clear film to help with stone chips on the front end and what kind of cost is it cheers 
Dave


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spongebob3 said:


> Hi mate do you do clear film to help with stone chips on the front end and what kind of cost is it cheers
> Dave


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## SilverSpeed (Jul 20, 2007)

duaaaaaaaam Robbie that's a nice GT-R!!!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

SilverSpeed said:


> duaaaaaaaam Robbie that's a nice GT-R!!!!!


This is why it was taking me a while to reply to your PMs :lol: :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Very nice work :thumb:

Cant decide fully if I would like it on mine, but, it is good to be different, and it does look different 

Tony


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Simply brilliant.


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Ive been lucky enough to see it in the flesh, also met robbie for first time, sound bloke, respect his work! Great prep for the wrap mate. Love the stealthy look, also love the glossy , reflective paint underneath.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks to be a great job :thumb:


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Great look! :thumb:


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Great job...doesn`t do it for me though.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

That looks amazing!!!!


A brilliant job...... am thinking about a vynal wrap on my roof.....


Matt Carbon / Gloss Carbon / matt black / gloss black....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mr Gurn said:


> That looks amazing!!!!
> 
> A brilliant job...... am thinking about a vynal wrap on my roof.....
> 
> Matt Carbon / Gloss Carbon / matt black / gloss black....


Decisions Decisions :lol:


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Amazing mate, simply stunning work

Cheers for sharing.


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Love it....

Could you pm me a cost for a vw scirocco.....

Cheers


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Stealth Bomber!

I've seen lots of wrapped vehicles and this is some of the best work. I've got a couple of customers looking to get it done

Alex


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

great work mate :thumb:

y did u correct it before wrapping though?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

That looks a really pukka job :thumb:

Stealth Bomber


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Stealth Bomber!
> 
> I've seen lots of wrapped vehicles and this is some of the best work. I've got a couple of customers looking to get it done
> 
> Alex


Cheers dude :thumb:



nicp2007 said:


> great work mate :thumb:
> 
> y did u correct it before wrapping though?


Just so its the perfect base for the wrap and it will be mint when it comes off :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Great! 

Do you have any cleaning tips for matt painted/wrapped paint? As recently saw a RR that was painted matt and the owner wasnt sure what he could and couldnt use to clean it.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

deanchilds said:


> Great!
> 
> Do you have any cleaning tips for matt painted/wrapped paint? As recently saw a RR that was painted matt and the owner wasnt sure what he could and couldnt use to clean it.


Yeah I have a great tip Dean :thumb:

Give him my number  :lol:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL! 

Hey whats the Magic number?

There's a slogan in there somewhere.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Love it

:thumb:


----------



## GTR_Skyline (Feb 9, 2009)

When can I book mine in 

Will be in touch.

Prashan


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

GTR_Skyline said:


> When can I book mine in
> 
> Will be in touch.
> 
> Prashan


When ever your ready mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! This is the only type of car I like in matt black. Looks so mean! great job!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Doesn't do it for me. I looked at it and thought Frankensteins monster! Don't know if it is the colour. Can't fault the workmanship though, looks like it's a good job.

Gone back and looked at the pictures of the original car and I've think you've ruined it.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks flawless, every edge, perfect! Best of luck with it!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks Good, great job! not too sure if i would go for it myself thou.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Cheers dude :thumb:
> 
> Just so its the perfect base for the wrap and it will be mint when it comes off :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


fair enough :thumb:

how long did it take you to learn to do it or are you working with your mate and doing on the job training so to speak??


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks awesome mate!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great Robbie .....


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

The application from your guy looks good, not sure it suits the GTR though.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> The application from your guy looks good, not sure it suits the GTR though.


I think with anything its like marmite some with love some will not but I must admit that it looked so different in the flesh and it looks so stealth I feel the van calling :lol:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats what i call winter protection!! nice


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Blimey you and Rob are competing for GTR official detailer title lol.

Not a fan of the new look but can appreciate the skill involved.

Gav


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

looks like you things all wrapped up for the year!!:lol:

with the weather every thing needs wrapping up:lol:


And cosings for these services are?????

I think looks pretty good although the matte has done the rounds a bit now....

cracking work as always though SIR..:thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Great work, horrible finish, sorry but Shiny wins for me


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome job - the matte really suits the car! Looking at the last pics - is it possible to also wrap the rims? I saw a Brabus C63S at the Essen Motor show in matte grey with matching rims and that thing was off the hook...


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

looks brilliant


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Awesome job - the matte really suits the car! Looking at the last pics - is it possible to also wrap the rims? I saw a Brabus C63S at the Essen Motor show in matte grey with matching rims and that thing was off the hook...


Thanks for the comments
Really depends on the rim but yes in general rims can be wrapped.
Its not something I am going to offer but I too have seen it done :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

Amazing results mate

I really liked the look of the car the other day:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

martyn said:


> Love it....
> 
> Could you pm me a cost for a vw scirocco.....
> 
> Cheers


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Brilliant work and the finish is perfect! 

How does this wrap stand up to general wear and tear like little scuffs / people brushing against it / stone chips?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

s_hosgood said:


> Brilliant work and the finish is perfect!
> 
> How does this wrap stand up to general wear and tear like little scuffs / people brushing against it / stone chips?


Providing the film has not been disfigured or torn through alot of the lighter stuff can be removed via a heat gun :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

As much as i admire the work and expertise that goes into wrapping a car imo the GT-R looked better with a deep wet shine.

Some cars really suit it, i'm not convinced the Nissan is one of them though.

Anyway... superb work as usual and best of look with the new service :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work!

looks proper tody mate


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

I love it and have seen it offered in the States.


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Like it, like it lots!!!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

You have to see it up close to appreciate it, the photos just don't do it justice. It suits the GTR because of the lines, that's why I call it the Stealth Bomber. :thumb:


----------



## chunky (Jan 6, 2010)

love the gtr !!!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

wow! my new favourite car, im deffo doing the lottery this week!


----------



## le bachelor (Oct 4, 2008)

Dark vador inside


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic work mate :thumb:

I think the matt look really suits the gtr.


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

That looks fantastic. Love the mat black look looks mean as F***:devil:

Excellent work:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice Robbie 

What size do the sheets come in? on the large areas like the bonnet do you have to use 2 sheets?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Very nice Robbie
> 
> What size do the sheets come in? on the large areas like the bonnet do you have to use 2 sheets?


Cheers Alex

All panels are 1 piece mate including the bonnet,bumpers and roof :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

That looks stealthy, kinda like those black apache helicopters - top job :thumb:

I have seen someone separating a bonnet into two on a Merc CLS that was being wrapped matt white and you could see the visible line in the middle. The guy paid a lot of money for it as well!

I shall send him this link, as he wants it doing again!


----------



## DaveSimpson (Jul 2, 2009)

I dont normally post here on DW. But i saw this car today parked in Twyford and it looks bloody amazing. Top quality job buddy!

Dave


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DaveSimpson said:


> I dont normally post here on DW. But i saw this car today parked in Twyford and it looks bloody amazing. Top quality job buddy!
> 
> Dave


Thanks for that mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## gdogb (Apr 3, 2009)

Amazing Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

I want one!!!!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job by you and the wrap looks a cool finish.

Will the lower panels get done or are they too complex as imo it doesn't look quiet right with paint showing, just mo?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Great job by you and the wrap looks a cool finish.
> 
> Will the lower panels get done or are they too complex as imo it doesn't look quiet right with paint showing, just mo?


They can be done mate :thumb: just the owner wanted it how it is :argie:


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, althought it's not shiny anymore but the matt look is mean!!!


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

It does look good  but dont think I could do it to a 55K brand new GT-R tho


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing gloss in the first pics. Looks like its dripping wet.

Im not normally a fan of matte black wraps but this one looks good.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stallion said:


> It does look good  but dont think I could do it to a 55K brand new GT-R tho


But why  it has not damaged it in any way.
It is protecting its original paint :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

what other colour wraps are you selling? what's the look of carbon effect wrap? is it as good as the 3M stuff?

looked stunning before and looks stunning in a totally different way after wrapping top job!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

TurbochargedJJ said:


> what other colour wraps are you selling? what's the look of carbon effect wrap? is it as good as the 3M stuff?
> 
> looked stunning before and looks stunning in a totally different way after wrapping top job!


Cheers mate :thumb:

The carbon I use is the 3M Wrap

Robbie


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome! how mean does that look


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats amazing, don't think matt black would suit anything but that car.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Robbie,

Just had one of my customers asking about a matt black wrap, you should be getting a call later today. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats amazing mate.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks stunning Robbie,


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

wow what a lovely car and job you did with the wrapping


----------



## Citi-Car-Care (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been unsure about vinyl wraps... until now. That's a top quality job you've done there, and surely a lot of people are going to consider a 'wrap' after reading this post.

I look forward to hopefully seeing more examples of this work... good luck with it!

One question... Maintenance - What's the best way to keep the vinyl in tip-top condition (just a very brief answer please)...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Citi-Car-Care said:


> I've been unsure about vinyl wraps... until now. That's a top quality job you've done there, and surely a lot of people are going to consider a 'wrap' after reading this post.
> 
> I look forward to hopefully seeing more examples of this work... good luck with it!
> 
> One question... Maintenance - What's the best way to keep the vinyl in tip-top condition (just a very brief answer please)...


Just a normal safe 2bm wash and dry and any stubborn finger marks or similar can be removed with IPA :thumb:

Thanks for the comment :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

wow.looks awesome


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

it looks really mean.
great job


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work - looks excellent in matt black.


----------

